# Microfibres In Bulk



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me a place where I can buy cheap Microfibres in bulk, that are not really crap and are good enough to do a top job of polishing paintwork.

I am looking to replace all my old cheap Kent ones for some new slightly better ones. I need about =100 but dont want to spend much more than £100

Many Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Costco, £13 for 36 and they're good too.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Costco, £13 for 36 and they're good too.


Great Price 

Do they trade online as I know I dont have Costco close to me ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah im q pleased with the costco ones for the money


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No they don't but it's worth paying for a card if you have one local, if not they sell on ebay for £20 delivered, they're eurow/detailers preference towels.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the costco ones and agree they are good, BUT after about 6-7 washes they then get lowered to duties like cleaning exhausts and drying off wheels etc. A further 4-5 washes then they get binned or used as floor cloths etc in the house.

But for a bulk pack of 36 cloths they represent great value and are better than the Kent ones that's for sure :thumb:


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> I have the costco ones and agree they are good, BUT after about 6-7 washes they then get lowered to duties like cleaning exhausts and drying off wheels etc. A further 4-5 washes then they get binned or used as floor cloths etc in the house.
> 
> But for a bulk pack of 36 cloths they represent great value and are better than the Kent ones that's for sure :thumb:


I do the same with mine. I think they're really good and good value. They're often on offer too


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 Costo 

I get NHS discount too :thumb:


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

another for costco i get them off ebay as said they dont wash to good but cheap enough


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark, bit of a travel offer, but if you wanted to meet me at Croydon I'll take you in. Need to either pay cash or me outside. 

Fish


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fish said:


> Mark, bit of a travel offer, but if you wanted to meet me at Croydon I'll take you in. Need to either pay cash or me outside.
> 
> Fish


That would be really great mate, I really appreciate that.

Will PM you when I know what days I can get to you and you can tell me what suits you best

Thanks mate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fish said:


> Mark, bit of a travel offer, but if you wanted to meet me at Croydon I'll take you in. Need to either pay cash or me outside.
> 
> Fish


You can pay via debit card in there too, doesn't matter if you're the card holder or not.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I could do the same for you Mark if your ever in Cheshire as I have a card too. They also sell Terry cloths in bulk which is the only cloths I dont currently have


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I can get them off my Autosmart rep at £18, as our nearest is watford or there abouts i never go or a member. Worth the extra £3 or what ever they go for

I can get you some if you like


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> I can get them off my Autosmart rep at £18, as our nearest is watford or there abouts i never go or a member. Worth the extra £3 or what ever they go for
> 
> I can get you some if you like


That would be great Dawn, will pm you 

(( Wont be for a fortnight or so as I need to save up some pennies !! :lol: ))

Thanks Dawn, appreciate this as I have tried in the past to get hold of the AS Rep but he never replied to my emails or returned my calls so I gave up !


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love this forum......! Great to see you guys helping each other out!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> I love this forum......! Great to see you guys helping each other out!


Totally agree mate, the help and advice I get off people from this forum still blows me away every time.

This is the friendliest forum ever and I really appreciate all the offers of help from everyone - thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Totally agree mate, the help and advice I get off people from this forum still blows me away every time.
> 
> This is the friendliest forum ever and I really appreciate all the offers of help from everyone - thanks everyone :thumb:


Yeah it's because you're a terrible guy Mark and have never helped anyone......


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

For the record it is the friendliest and most helpful forum i have been on also.....!

If i need to know something i can be sure more than a few ppl won't be far away with the answer!!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Yeah it's because you're a terrible guy Mark and have never helped anyone......


Yeah, I know, I was accepted onto this forum only to annoy and be horrible to as many members as possible :doublesho

:thumb::lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> I love this forum......! Great to see you guys helping each other out!


It's really easy to help someone that has helped out others so much, and never asks for anything himself.

Fish


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fish said:


> It's really easy to help someone that has helped out others so much, and never asks for anything himself.
> 
> Fish


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

this is a reason i joined this site,every body helping each other where we can.installs your faith in people.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> That would be great Dawn, will pm you
> 
> (( Wont be for a fortnight or so as I need to save up some pennies !! :lol: ))
> 
> Thanks Dawn, appreciate this as I have tried in the past to get hold of the AS Rep but he never replied to my emails or returned my calls so I gave up !


no probs Mark, think he's due in about 2 weeks now anyway. I can always give him a ring when your ready :thumb:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

fraz101 said:


> For the record it is the friendliest and most helpful forum i have been on also.....!
> 
> If i need to know something i can be sure more than a few ppl won't be far away with the answer!!!!


It's the most expensive as well :lol:. The amount of money I have spent on here since I joined is :doublesho.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

paypal me cash and i'll send courier for as many as you like


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

You should have posted this last week. 

They were only £10 a packet, Chingford isn't that far from High Wycombe as well.


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I can also get you some if you like. I live in Thame so not too far away. If you wanted to try them I have one spare pack for £13. I drive past Asda in High Wycombe on my way into work if that's any help and you can just pay me at drop off.


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

I work within the cleaning trade and find these cloths really good.Last for ages and are good quality.I use them on the car and have no problems.
Premium clots work out at 60p each.
They also do a waffle weave drying towel I might buy next time I order and see how it is.

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/cloths


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I get mine from screwfix £29.99 for 50.
Don't know if there what your looking for mark. I'll put a link below for them so you can have a look. :thumb:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...oPGsAw&usg=AFQjCNE-Vd4luT7tNDcPF5oNSguJS2mkpQ


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Yeah it's because you're a terrible guy Mark and have never helped anyone......





MarkSmith said:


> Yeah, I know, I was accepted onto this forum only to annoy and be horrible to as many members as possible :doublesho
> 
> :thumb::lol:


Oh yeah, Mark!
Well, in that case......you've broken your agreement and I think a BAN is imminent. Been nice knowing you though. Top Man :thumb:.

PS
Hope you get time to post some pics of your new bottle racks before you go  :lol:.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Oh yeah, Mark!
> Well, in that case......you've broken your agreement and I think a BAN is imminent. Been nice knowing you though. Top Man :thumb:.
> 
> PS
> Hope you get time to post some pics of your new bottle racks before you go  :lol:.


ooohh yes, my lovely new bottle racks are being fitted to my van on Saturday, thanks to Kobeone. I have had a sneek peek at them and they are going to be brilliant !!

I will hopefully get time to post pics up before my ban kicks in !! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark, I'm NOT accepting no for an answer on this as you do so much for everyone else on here!

PM me your home address and I will send you a pack for free to try out :thumb: 

I stocked up last week when on offer so have too many for my rack anyway lol. 

Dave


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Banditbarron beat me to it. Was gonna post you some out to try from costco but still will so you have a pile.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Banditbarron & Willwad

Thank you so much, that is really kind of you and I am very greatful.

I really appreciate this and please make sure you do not hesitate to contact me if I can help you at all in any way.


Thanks guys


----------



## MAC67 (Dec 1, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Costco, £13 for 36 and they're good too.


This where I get mine


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Last time l bought a batch of 100 mf's it was from these people:
www.eurekawaterless.co.uk/
they don't seem to list 100's anymore but might be worth a call, iirc it was £30 for 100
and they threw in a free litre of "i can see right through you" glass cleaner!


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Mark, think you may be sorted already...........but I work in Wycombe so if you do need some let me know as I bulked bought last time I was in there so could drop some in during the week.........


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Pm me ur address again mark pls


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Pm me ur address again mark pls


Thanks mate, will do that now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Fish where in Croydon are you??

my inlaws live down there and i go down alot to see them all tho i have not been down since last July when i got married LOL


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Dont live in Croydon, but am about 20 mins away from there.

Fish


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Kent care microfibres from b&q were £3.68 for 6- may let you do bulk online?


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

mark you had a few off me a couple of weeks ago when i collected something off you, they were the costco mfs, if you want some give me a shout as i go to the reading store often. i can possibley get you a membership card as well.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

za.64 said:


> mark you had a few off me a couple of weeks ago when i collected something off you, they were the costco mfs, if you want some give me a shout as i go to the reading store often. i can possibley get you a membership card as well.


Oh wow, thanks mate, I did not realise they were the Costco ones you gave me, I still have them and they are great !!! ( had totally forgotten that you said they were from costco ! )

Thanks mate, will pm you  :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good product the costco 1's matey. As said before they are eurow detailers choice so not bad for less than a £1 each


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Good product the costco 1's matey. As said before they are eurow detailers choice so not bad for less than a £1 each


there like 36p each


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

There are some good people on here, well done guys!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I can get some from Costco for you as well and send them to you by post.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone got a picture of the Costco ones?


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

wats the link for these on ebay please


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How plush are the Costco ones?


Or are they purely for the dirtier jobs


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> How plush are the Costco ones?
> Or are they purely for the dirtier jobs


They are reasonably plush - I'm using them all over the car, but making sure not to mix up the ones I'm using for the muckier jobs (wheels, sills etc) with the ones I'm using on the bodywork.

Either way - the key with any microfibre cloth for car use is to have a lot of them on hand (I have a stock of about 100 of the Costco ones), fold them over and regularly refold them to get a clean/dry patch to wipe with.

Also, make sure you wash them - no detergent or fabric softener. Using a dedicated microfibre wash solution wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Oh wow, thanks mate, I did not realise they were the Costco ones you gave me, I still have them and they are great !!! ( had totally forgotten that you said they were from costco ! )
> Thanks mate, will pm you  :thumb:


Your nearest Costco is in Reading (behind the football stadium). I have a Costco card and would be happy to sign you in as a guest if you ever wanted to go. I go in there quite a lot to shop for home and the office.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think microfibres are pretty much all identical at the cheap end, at least all the cheaper ones i've tried are. I brought 20 off eBay, which were identical to some i have which were a good few quid each. Only problem is the tags/labels: had to sit and cut them off 20 towels!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

The labels on the Costco MF towels tear off without too much effort.

I think they're great for the money.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Shame there is nowhere Costco close to me


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

bencossie25 said:


> wats the link for these on ebay please


36 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-EUROW-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c26794378

15 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-Eurow-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item27c3486c3a

:detailer:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> 36 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-EUROW-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c26794378


This person has definitely just purchased lots of items from Costco.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Costco, £13 for 36 and they're good too.


They £13 inc VAT?

Oh loved one, know how you love Costco, can we go, can we? :driver:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

craigblues said:


> This person has definitely just purchased lots of items from Costco.


Making some good money out of postage too. lol


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> Making some good money out of postage too. lol


I wouldn't be so sure. They're a pretty bulky, and relatively heavy, package so wouldn't expect it to be that profitable for him


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are these cloths still considered the dogs danglies?

I'm going to pick some up when I get a minute this weekend (if they have any in, that is).


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the costco ones and had the Kent ones - the costco ones are far bigger 
And much better - an upgrade for sure . Ill be buying more


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Do Costco always stock these?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

_daveR said:


> Do Costco always stock these?


Yeah pretty much always available mate.


----------



## abdullaa (Sep 19, 2009)

ebay


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm going Saturday - the amount your gonna get through posting them is not really and 
Option or I'd get you some


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also just been on simply microfibre they do 100 cloths for 70 quid inc vat ! 
And some pretty awesome massive towels and stuff I'd have look on there to be honest


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Give these ago I ordered about 90 off them a year or so ago can't remember the price they are as good as Chemical Guys MF's 
http://www.cquartz.com/


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Also just been on simply microfibre they do 100 cloths for 70 quid inc vat !


100 Costco microfibres costs less than half that price, and the Costco cloths are much bigger. Still, very useful site.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Give these ago I ordered about 90 off them a year or so ago can't remember the price they are as good as Chemical Guys MF's
> http://www.cquartz.com/


Is that '9' or do you realy mean '90'.....£3.00 x 90 = £270.00 :doublesho.
Think I'd remember the price if I spent THAT much on MF's .

http://www.carpro.uk.com/Boa350_p/boa350.htm


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> 100 Costco microfibres costs less than half that price, and the Costco cloths are much bigger. Still, very useful site.


what a div i cant believe i didnt add that up in my head first lol look a bit dumb now !

that said theres some good variety on there for towels and other cloth types - the grey ones look huge and the white ones with red edging look good


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Tips said:


> I get NHS discount too :thumb:


Tell me more 

How do the costco ones compare to the screwfix ones?


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just got the EUROW ones from Costco. I think they were £13.18 for 36...
They'll last me forever there are that many!

If you can't afford these, or don't want to spend £13.18 on them, there are some similar ones on offer in Tesco for £1.73 each! (see below)










Hope this is of some use


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Tips said:


> +1 Costo
> 
> I get NHS discount too :thumb:


How do you get, or what nhs discount do Costco do?

I'm a trade member and other half has worked for NHS for about 8 years and neither of us has never heard any mention of it.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

themk2 said:


> I've just got the EUROW ones from Costco. I think they were £13.18 for 36...
> They'll last me forever there are that many!
> 
> If you can't afford these, or don't want to spend £13.18 on them, there are some similar ones on offer in Tesco for £1.73 each! (see below)
> ...


I just bought 3 of these from Tesco, £1.73 each. Very nice and they pass the CD test too!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> How do the costco ones compare to the screwfix ones?


ScrewFix MF's are OK.
I bought some a while ago when they were £19.99 for 50 :thumb:.

They now cost £29.99 for 50 .


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

trv8 said:


> ScrewFix MF's are OK.
> I bought some a while ago when they were £19.99 for 50 :thumb:.
> 
> They now cost £29.99 for 50 .


yes i got loads of them at 19.99 just wondered if the costco ones are any better.


----------

